# Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Home - now with II (I assume dual affiliated)



## GrayFal (Nov 20, 2014)

I would not have sold my unit last year if I knew this was coming 


Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Home - now with II (I assume dual affiliated)
Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes
Dublin, Ireland
FTZ 
Exchange

(Silver Resort)

Check-In Days
Saturday
Sleeping Capacity
1 3 4
2 6 6
Nearest Airport
Dublin/DUB 18 Miles / 29 KM
Contact Information
Hill Park 
Killiney Hill Road 
Killiney, County Dublin 
Ireland 
1-230-5400 
www.fchh.ie


Amenities
Map
Weather
Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes has nine upscale self-catering apartments set on the grounds of Dublin's Fitzpatrick Castle Hotel. Guests enjoy access to all of the hotel's facilities, and there are many golf courses nearby. Walk up Killiney Hill and take in panoramic views of Dublin Bay, fish and stroll along Killiney Beach, visit Dalkey Village with its gourmet restaurants, and sail the waters by the seaport of Dun Laoghaire. Dublin City is a 20-minute train ride away and Dublin International Airport and the ferry to the UK, the Isle of Man, and Cherbourg are easily accessible.


NEW MEMBER RESORT


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 21, 2014)

*Interesting*

I received my maintenance bill for next year from FC but there was no notice (or at least I didn't notice) of affiliation with II. I do recall reading that FC had retained the Gold Crown rating with RCI.

Of late have been unhappy with both RCI and DAE as far as being able to obtain trades I want, e.g. the UK and NZ, so it will be nice to have the option of joining II.

Also am considering FC's renting our unit, which would bring in about $400 over our maintenance fee *IF* it is rented.


----------



## silentg (Nov 22, 2014)

Why not try TUG Marketplace?


----------



## LLW (Nov 23, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> I would not have sold my unit last year if I knew this was coming
> 
> 
> Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Home - now with II (I assume dual affiliated)
> ...



Sounds nice! Time to re-think an Ireland/Scotland trip!  Would it be OK for people who are walking-challenged? How's the parking situation?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 23, 2014)

*FC for the walking challenged*



LLW said:


> Sounds nice! Time to re-think an Ireland/Scotland trip!  Would it be OK for people who are walking-challenged? How's the parking situation?



There is parking.  As I recall it is a few steps up to the entrance of the timeshare building, but once in the building there is a lift.  The adjacent hotel has a couple of restaurants.  Parking in Dalkey to catch the DART train into Dublin may be limited, but you could catch it in Killiney.


----------



## silentg (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a ramp way into the timeshare building from the parking lot. We used public transportation, there is a bus that runs every hour to and from Dublin Airport to Fitzpatrick's Castle. Walking is challenging but there are cabs or you can rent a car, free parking on site. We love Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Homes!


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 29, 2014)

*II press release Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes*

from: http://www.iilg.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=223490&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1993053



> News Release
> 
> Interval International Welcomes Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes to its Global Vacation Exchange Network
> 
> ...



Since most resorts don't convert members to a points program without expecting additional money I would guess that the conversion is optional and dependent on paying a fee and that if owners don't pay they would stay in RCI.

They may not have mentioned it to existing owners yet because they want to do it face to face for the hard sell.  Look for upcoming announcements about "exciting new opportunities to join II and there much more flexible points system."


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 29, 2014)

This place sounds fascinating. Would it be a good place to stay for a US family with 2 elementary-aged kids? My kids would be fascinated by a castle I think.


----------



## silentg (Nov 29, 2014)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 24, 2015)

*II Says FTZ Not Available*

I saw this on TUG and in the magazine that lists newly-affiliated resorts.

Today when I put in a request, I was told that FTZ is not available for me. Guess I can phone II and ask for an explanation. Rats, I'd gotten excited about the property being a train ride from Dublin.

Anyone else have any success with an II exchange?


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 24, 2015)

Quiet Pine said:


> I saw this on TUG and in the magazine that lists newly-affiliated resorts.
> 
> Today when I put in a request, I was told that FTZ is not available for me. Guess I can phone II and ask for an explanation. Rats, I'd gotten excited about the property being a train ride from Dublin.
> 
> Anyone else have any success with an II exchange?



Let us know what they say when you call. 

Please remember that this is 9 unit (6 2BR, 3 1 BR) timeshare.  Your best bet is to rent from an owner or directly from the resort.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 27, 2015)

Quiet Pine said:


> FTZ is not available for me.



Phone message this morning from II says the problem has been fixed and FTZ is added to my request. Yup, it's there. I gave up sitting on hold to find out what had been fixed and sent an email (thank you Brian for the II email for TUGgers) and received this reply:
"In this example, it was simply a change that needed to be made in our resort information"

With only 9 units I won't hold my breath, but maybe stretching the request over 2 or 3 years will up my chances.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 27, 2015)

Quiet Pine said:


> Phone message this morning from II says the problem has been fixed and FTZ is added to my request. Yup, it's there. I gave up sitting on hold to find out what had been fixed and sent an email (thank you Brian for the II email for TUGgers) and received this reply:
> "In this example, it was simply a change that needed to be made in our resort information"
> 
> With only 9 units I won't hold my breath, but maybe stretching the request over 2 or 3 years will up my chances.



The resort is occasionally available thru RCI...now with a dual affiliation there is always a chance. 
Another option is to rent YOUR timeshare and then rent here.


----------



## silentg (Jan 28, 2015)

Sent you a PM Quiet Pine


----------



## tashamen (Feb 27, 2015)

Reviving this thread as I was researching ts in Ireland available through II, and found that II's map shows Fitzpatrick Castle as being in the Netherlands!


----------



## silentg (Mar 8, 2015)

No I own a week at Fitzpatrick's Castle it is in Killiney just outside Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## Sattva (Mar 8, 2015)

Grayfal- how much did you sell it for? And what size/week was it??

I just bought week 26 and 27 in the largest 2BR at Stouts Hill House a 14 villa Gothic castlette in the Cotswolds outside London. 27 acres!

I am super super excited! Anyone been there?


----------



## tashamen (Mar 9, 2015)

silentg said:


> No I own a week at Fitzpatrick's Castle it is in Killiney just outside Dublin, Ireland.



Of course I know that, but apparently II's map department doesn't!  It still shows up in the Netherlands.


----------



## silentg (Mar 20, 2015)

We are going to Fitzpatrick's Castle in June! Our favorite timeshare!
TerryC


----------



## LandLovers (Mar 12, 2018)

Other than FC, does anyone know of an RCI resort that is centrally located as a nice home base? I’ve tried for years to exchange into FC and it was never available. We really want to see Ireland in the next couple of years. I tried renting my unit on the Tug site with no luck so I banked 3weeks with RCI and now they are in danger of expiring. We do not want to go to an all inclusive in Mexico, which seems they have an abundance of! 
Any thoughts or advice is appreciated ~ Kim


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 17, 2018)

LandLovers said:


> Other than FC, does anyone know of an RCI resort that is centrally located as a nice home base? I’ve tried for years to exchange into FC and it was never available. We really want to see Ireland in the next couple of years. I tried renting my unit on the Tug site with no luck so I banked 3weeks with RCI and now they are in danger of expiring. We do not want to go to an all inclusive in Mexico, which seems they have an abundance of!
> Any thoughts or advice is appreciated ~ Kim



Sorry, don't know what to tell ya about exchanging.  I've seen a County Clare timeshare available, but it's in a more out of the way area. You might have better luck exchanging your units for Scotland or England.

Fitzpatrick Castle TS has a website where they rent out units.
https://fitzpatrickcastleholidayhomes.com/apartments/

I've looked at them for several months. They seem to have pretty good availability for
rental if you want to go to Dublin.  From my research and travel talks I've been to,
visiting Ireland is best staying several days at a time in an area, then move on to the
next region.  And there are mostly B&Bs in the scenic southwestern side of Ireland and
smaller towns. This site was recommended at some travel talks for looking up B&B rentals:  www.bandbireland.com

Good luck!


----------

